# Cups Made in the UK



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone know of a UK manufactured cappuccino sized cup and saucer. Preferably something with the funky colours of Acme but not made in China. If I can't find anything UK made I guess it will have to be Inker.

How does Acme justify its prices for goods made in China when Inker, made in Croatia, are slightly cheaper and are of at least similar quality?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Here you go

http://www.coffeecups.co.uk


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.coffeecups.co.uk


Any good these Steelite cups? I can see the factory from my bedroom window I really ought to give them a go! Should imagine they've a factory shop actually I might have a wander down next week.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got done steelite espresso, really like them.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Now I'm conflicted. I want to buy British, but the Steelite don't look as good as the Inkers IMHO. Oh what to do.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dudson are another UK manufacturer well worth considering:

http://www.dudson.com/products/finest-vitrified-tableware/ranges/classic


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.coffeecups.co.uk


Coffee forums mugs to go with any t-shirts? Just a thought.... and yes would be interested.

John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Only Coffee Forum keep cups the last time I looked.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Acme are quality IMO. That's why they cost a bomb


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it just me or is the idea of Chinese China being poor quality quite funny.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

These cups in the link can't be bad at this price can they? Do you have some of them Cam?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We have Coffee Forums UK KeepCups but not mugs as yet

If there was enough demand I'd certainly get a limited run done


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Glenn

Would they be d'Ancap, Acme or Inker? Or am I dreaming, lol?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Obviously they would need to be orange with printing on the inside...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr O said:


> Obviously they would need to be orange with printing on the inside...


saying: you've been tango'd!


----------



## epaludo (May 29, 2017)

I used Acme and they seem to be really good, even though the "made in China" concern mentioned previously ...


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Slight edge for Acme over Inker for me. Only for the fact i have knocked off the handle on an Inker grabbing it down from my L1 and whacking it against the lever! Doh! Acme seem a bit more resilient to my oafishness. Also the Acme handles allow you to get a finger in there.....no jokes!


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought these lovely espresso cups from Fish Pye Pottery in St. Ives. They are lovely to hold and to drink from. These, and larger sizes for milky drinks, are in daily use at Mt Zion coffee shop just around the corner from the pottery.

I really like these cups a lot. And they are all the more special as I saw them being made!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do they do bigger cups?


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes they do. The website is no more than a signpost (http://www.fishpye.co.uk) but it's worth a call to Laura, the potter.

These espresso cups and larger flat white/cappuccino cups are used in Mt Zion coffee shop (though the cream glaze on the inside was a special request - the usual is the dark brown glaze).

The fish tail at the base of the handle sits on the finger nicely - I'm not normally a fan of handles on small espresso cups but on these I really like it - it's quite manly on a dainty cup.


----------

